# Advice on Futon plans.



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

My wife wants me to build her a futon. I have been perusing several of the plans available out there and am seeking input as to which futon might be most comfortable. We don't want one that sits to low (I am not a spring chicken any more) and it has to be attractive. We are considering Morris, Stickley, or even Arts and Craft styles. Any advice you can send my way would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I used to sleep on a futon and after a few months I had dreams of being tied onto "the rack" from the dark ages. Slightly better then a sleeping on a hardwood floor.

I like Stickley


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

I also fall into that "not a spring chicken any more" group. I'm assuming you're looking at plans for a couch that converts to a futon. If that's the case, make very sure that the couch configuration does not put the rear part of the seating area lower than the front.
Having your rear end below the level of your knees when sitting on a couch for long periods of time is a classic back pain problem generator. I speak from personal experience-my daughter had one of these designs in her house and I was in agony with every visit. 
A surefired way to have to visit your friendly chiropractor.


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

We did find a plan for a good futon that sits like a couch. It is from a past issue of Workbench Magazine. After all the talking TLOML decided she wants a couch instead. We'll see what she wants next week.

Mart


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Definately look over the plans in Woodsmith. A Craftsman style, a little low, but add a couple inches to the legs and it's perfect. I think they have the hardware sources too.

Schroeder



​


----------



## PJwood (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,
I am looking at plans for a futton for an elderly couple with not much ressources. So not too expensive or heavy.
Much appreciated !


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought Craftsman style plans and the hardware kit years ago, but then I bought a really nice one that we use to run a non-profit B&B (since we live in SF, CA). One thing that I will warn you about, being no spring chicken myself is that it almost kills me to raise it back into couch mode.


----------

